# Kauai Trip 05-14-22



## slip (May 11, 2022)

Today is my wife's birthday, 63 today. She wanted Paddler Fries so we went to Paddlers for lunch. Before we went there we went to Molokai Livestock.  They have a new board of directors and the guy who used to run it years ago is running it again.

Super nice guy and we could tell the difference right away. Most items were in stock. He told us of the issues they were having and he is getting it more organized. The only problem was the credit card machine was down today. I told him what I wanted and they had everything.  I said total it up to make sure I had enough cash. He said if your short just come back when your out this way again and pay.  

We ended out getting some Hamburger, Porterhouse Steaks, a Tri-Tip, Stew Meat and Kalbi Ribs.

The total was $133.10 and I had $134.00, unreal. I noticed he had camo on so I asked if he hunted. He did so we started talking about that and he said he had some venison to sell but he said don't buy it yet. He would take me out hunting and we can get our own. So I'll be taking him up on that offer.

We leave for Kauai on Saturday.  Only staying  a week this time. Two weeks aren't necessary anymore since we don't travel far. A friend I worked with in Wisconsin is coming and they are taking us to The Beach House for dinner. We haven't been to the Pono Kai since February of 2020. I have been to Kauai a few times since then for work but no time to travel around the Island. 

We are going to rent a scooter since Mokulele can't fit ours in the plane.  That way we can go on the path along the ocean in front of the Pono Kai. 

All and all, Kim has been doing really well so far. For the last few weeks she has moved around the condo without using a walker or a cane. Today, she went in Mokokai Livestock, Paddlers, Misaki's and Dave's Snack and Go(Free scoop of ice cream for her birthday), all without any assistance. So even her endurance is a little better. 

So she is really looking forward to this Kauai trip since she can move around a little better.


----------



## lynne (May 11, 2022)

Happy Birthday Kim!!!


----------



## slip (May 12, 2022)

Starting to pack a bit today. We went into town to buy a few things so we have something when we get home next week. We won't shop until Monday when we return. 

Well, we held off for a while but gas broke $6.00 a gallon here on Molokai.  Looks like it's about $5.60 a gallon on Kauai so we will save a little there.


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Kim! Hope Kauai is a wonderful present for you.

Jeff, I really appreciate how you're settling in on the island.  Just like when you moved to Oahu, it took a bit, but your great attitude and wish to fit in is working its magic again.  Really happy for you both.

Enjoy Kauai.  Get your gas at Costco.  It'll be cheapest on the island.

Dave


----------



## slip (May 12, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Happy Birthday, Kim! Hope Kauai is a wonderful present for you.
> 
> Jeff, I really appreciate how you're settling in on the island.  Just like when you moved to Oahu, it took a bit, but your great attitude and wish to fit in is working its magic again.  Really happy for you both.
> 
> ...



Mahalo

As long as the gas line doesn't go into the ocean, that's the plan.


----------



## amycurl (May 13, 2022)

My birthday is on May 11th, too! What fun! Glad to know she is doing so well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (May 13, 2022)

amycurl said:


> My birthday is on May 11th, too! What fun! Glad to know she is doing so well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Well that will be easy for me to remember.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday to Kim! Nice to see her improvements. Kauai is on list for one of our future trips. Nice thing about owning timeshares is it forces you to plan for travel "now" rather than "someday". 

And UGH to gas prices-I thought our $3.99/gal was bad here!
Is Costco really the cheapest? We have Sams club membership but was contemplating switching to Costco (although Costco is further it's not like it takes more than 20 minutes anyway - our town isn't that big lol). 

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Birthday to Kim! Nice to see her improvements. Kauai is on list for one of our future trips. Nice thing about owning timeshares is it forces you to plan for travel "now" rather than "someday".
> 
> And UGH to gas prices-I thought our $3.99/gal was bad here!
> Is Costco really the cheapest? We have Sams club membership but was contemplating switching to Costco (although Costco is further it's not like it takes more than 20 minutes anyway - our town isn't that big lol).
> ...



Mahalo!!

Yes, we are going to Maui next year and Big Island. I have been looking for a Big Island exchange. Kauai has been one of our favorites for years.  After visiting them all for work, I have come to like them all evenly for their own uniqueness. 

Yes, on Oahu, Costco was typically .70 cents a gallon cheaper. I'm not up to date on the other islands. For most of my work trips, I never even had to refill. I was just going back and forth to work. 

I just checked Kauai and Kauai Costco is $5.09 and the average seems to be about $5.60.


----------



## Krteczech (May 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday to Kim and safe travels to both of you!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2022)

Well, we are all packed. Seems strange only taking one suitcase. We definitely could go with carry-on's but sounds like Kim wants to go to Walmart and Costco so we'll probably be bringing stuff home. 

We are all checked in. We leave Molokai at 11am on Mokulele.  We arrive on Maui at 11:30am and then we take Hawaiian to Kauai. That flight leaves at 2:30pm and we arrive at 3:25pm. Perfect time to get the car and checkin.  

My friend from Wisconsin arrives an hour before us. We may all go out to eat but they may be pretty tired so we'll see. 

We'll probably just shop at Safeway since we are only staying a week but I know Kim wants to shop a little at Costco for stuff to bring home. 

We have a lot of old favorites we want to hit so we will be eating out quite a bit on this trip.


----------



## lynne (May 14, 2022)

slip said:


> Well, we are all packed. Seems strange only taking one suitcase. We definitely could go with carry-on's but sounds like Kim wants to go to Walmart and Costco so we'll probably be bringing stuff home.
> 
> We are all checked in. We leave Molokai at 11am on Mokulele.  We arrive on Maui at 11:30am and then we take Hawaiian to Kauai. That flight leaves at 2:30pm and we arrive at 3:25pm. Perfect time to get the car and checkin.
> 
> ...


Have a great vacation!  One thing we always do is take our carryon approved luggage but also bring a packable duffle in case we want to go shopping during our trips.   This is an example from eddie bauer.  We have traveled extensively over the years and this packable luggage never disappoints.






						Stowaway Packable 45l Duffel | Eddie Bauer
					

Shop Stowaway Packable 45L Duffel at Eddie Bauer.




					www.eddiebauer.com


----------



## slip (May 14, 2022)

lynne said:


> Have a great vacation!  One thing we always do is take our carryon approved luggage but also bring a packable duffle in case we want to go shopping during our trips.   This is an example from eddie bauer.  We have traveled extensively over the years and this packable luggage never disappoints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mahalo

That is a good idea. I can see this happening whenever we travel since Molokai is limited on availability for many items. So I can see us buying some things on each trip.


----------



## slip (May 14, 2022)

Made it to the Molokai airport. It's a little crowded. An Oahu flight is boarding now and we are next.

A half hour to Maui and then a short break and then off to Kauai.


----------



## LisaH (May 14, 2022)

So, direct flight to Kauai from Maui? No need to stop in Oahu?


----------



## slip (May 14, 2022)

LisaH said:


> So, direct flight to Kauai from Maui? No need to stop in Oahu?



Yes, we are going Mokulele from Molokai to Maui and Hawaiian Maui to Kauai. I have a lot of Hawaiian miles.


----------



## slip (May 14, 2022)

We had a very scenic flight from Molokai to Maui. We flow over Kalaupapa and all around the seacliffs to the Halawa Valley this flight. It was like a site seeing tour. I'll post some pictures when we get to Kauai.


----------



## slip (May 14, 2022)

All boarded for the last 40 minute leg.  

Lots of empty seats on this flight.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

We landed right on time, 3:25pm. Kim waited while I got the car. I was in and out. We decided to stop at Safeway and get some groceries.  Then we stopped at Coconuts for some Garlic Shrimp and Fish Tacos.

We are all checked in and I ran into my Wisconsin Buddy. They are beat and going to bed early. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

We are in the F building this trip. Kim likes it because it is close to parking. So below is our view for the week


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

Here's some pictures from our Mokulele flight to Maui. This first batch is of Molokai. This was just like taking a scenic ride.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

These were going across the channel and of Maui. The first one is actually of a helicopter going to Molokai for a tour from Maui


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

More of Maui.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

Moon over Kapaa.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 15, 2022)

slip said:


> Made it to the Molokai airport. It's a little crowded. An Oahu flight is boarding now and we are next.
> 
> A half hour to Maui and then a short break and then off to Kauai.
> 
> View attachment 54795


Now that’s the kind of crowd I can deal with!


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Now that’s the kind of crowd I can deal with!



 

There are 2 gates but since Hawaiian quit flying in Molokai, they only use gate 1.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

Definitely more waves here on Kauai than on Molokai.  We kept the windows open and heard the waves all night.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

The island activity drawings aren't back yet at the Pono Kai. We usually always went but no call and no info about it at checkin. 

One thing new here at Pono Kai is wrist bands for the pool. That is the only place they are needed.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

Getting ready for some lunch. Paco's Tacos opened up in the old Ono Family Restaurant location right next to the Pono Kai. We ate at one in downtown Kapaa a few years ago so we will try them out.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

Paco's Tacos gets two thumbs up. It was very good and prices were reasonable.  I had the Green Chili and Kim had the Seafood Burrito.  

They added a small bar and brightened up the place. It was nice and cool in there too.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2022)

We took a ride through Kapaa town and out to Kealia Beach. Parking lot was packed but not too many surfers or people on the beach. Beautiful day today.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2022)

We went into Lihue today to pick up Kim's scooter rental. This one is a little larger. I had to take it down one more piece to fit it into the car but it comes apart and goes together easy. This one goes off pavement pretty well also. We stopped at Bubba's for an early lunch. We are going to the Beach House with my friend and his wife for dinner.

When we git back she wanted to ride on the _Ke Ala Hele Makalae. So she rode for a while and then took a spin around the resort. Tuened out to be a nice day after some short rain and clouds this morning. 





































_


----------



## DaveNV (May 16, 2022)

She looks like she was heading for Hanalei.  Did she turn around and come back? 

Dave


----------



## slip (May 16, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> She looks like she was heading for Hanalei.  Did she turn around and come back?
> 
> Dave



It is funny, she don't wait around for me when she is on that scooter. Most of the time, I find a place to sit and let her drive around. It's even better now that she can stop it and get up and walk to see things or go in stores. 

On this trip, I leave it in the trunk. So far she drove it Into Kapaa town and on the Coastal path. We will spend some time in the Coconut Marketplace.  There are some stores there we want to go to. Then we will have lunch or dinner there. 

We also plan to go to Hanalei and she will use it up there. This has been a good trip so far. She has been moving around pretty good.


----------



## RNCollins (May 16, 2022)

Hi Jeff / @slip,

Is the beach swimmable at the Pono Kai?

Is there AC in the units?

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## slip (May 16, 2022)

RNCollins said:


> Hi Jeff / @slip,
> 
> Is the beach swimmable at the Pono Kai?
> 
> ...



The beaches aren't really swimmable but as we speak there are people out there. It is OK to get your feet wet for sure or wall along the ocean for sure. It is a long Beach.

Yes, there is A/C in the living room of  oth the one and 2 bedroom units. There is also a separate A/C in the master bedroom of the 2 bedroom units. For the one bedroom units, if you keep the door open the A/C does cool off the bedroom.

There are ceiling fans over the beds also.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2022)

We had our dinner with friends at the Beach House tonight.  It was very busy. We had a 6:30pm reservation and got in right on time. 

We had a great table, although moat are really good there. My friends liked to watch the birds coming in at dusk.

Food was excellent. We all had fish but my friend had the Tenderloin Filet. Everyone love their dishes.


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2022)

slip said:


> We had our dinner with friends at the Beach House tonight.



Our favorite "Last Night Visiting Kauai" send-off dinner place.  We have a celebratory meal there each time we visit the island, as we say Aloha at the end of our vacation.  Always enjoy the food there.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (May 17, 2022)

slip said:


> We had our dinner with friends at the Beach House tonight. It was very busy. We had a 6:30pm reservation and got in right on time.
> 
> We had a great table, although moat are really good there. My friends liked to watch the birds coming in at dusk.


We love the Beach House. In the winter when we go, the sun sets over the water. On a clear evening, as the sun gets near the water, nearly everybody leaves their table and walks out onto the lawn to see if there's going to be a green flash.

The rose ringed parakeets have become an invasive species on Kauai and are eating into the profits of the farmers. So many roost at night near the Beach House that at dusk it's like watching Hitchcock's The Birds. It can be kind of scary.









						Rose-ringed Parakeet
					

Rose-ringed Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) Regulatory Status: Hawaii Injurious Wildlife (HAR 124). It is prohibited to release Injurious Species into the wild; transport them to islands or locations within the State where they are not already established; and export into or out of the State...




					dlnr.hawaii.gov


----------



## Monykalyn (May 17, 2022)

slip said:


> She has been moving around pretty good.


She looks like she’s having a ball! Good to hear she’s doing so much better.  Fabulous pictures as always-and boy does that food look good!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> She looks like she’s having a ball! Good to hear she’s doing so much better.  Fabulous pictures as always-and boy does that food look good!



Mahalo

Yes, she is having fun this trip. Every time I'm packing the scooter back up in the car, she says "I love my scooter".


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

artringwald said:


> We love the Beach House. In the winter when we go, the sun sets over the water. On a clear evening, as the sun gets near the water, nearly everybody leaves their table and walks out onto the lawn to see if there's going to be a green flash.
> 
> The rose ringed parakeets have become an invasive species on Kauai and are eating into the profits of the farmers. So many roost at night near the Beach House that at dusk it's like watching Hitchcock's The Birds. It can be kind of scary.
> 
> ...



Yes, we were there at dusk and my friends were asking what all the noise was. Then they saw the birds. 

The sun went behind some clouds when it was setting but people still got up to watch it fall.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

Today we went to The Coconut Marketplace. Kim drove her scooter all around and we went in and checked out some shops. I got a new pair of Olu Kai shoes and we checked out some Bamboo Sheets. They had a whole bed setup in there and my wife really loved it. We are checking it out and so far so good but we are still checking.

After that we were ready for some lunch. We went to Bobby V's. They have a really long Happy Hour. Mai Tai's and Margaritas were $5 and the Fried Calamari was on Happy hour too. Kim had the Clam Linguine  and I had an Italian Sausage and Peppers sandwich.  All were very good and we even ordered a Pizza to take home for dinner tonight.

Then we stopped at Longs while we were there and stocked up on some OTC medicine we were running short on plus we got a couple items to drink at the condo.

Kim had a ball driving her scooter all over. It was good to see a pretty good crowd there too. We were able to get some Papayas and some Apple Bananas at the Farmers market in the parking lot when we got there.

Tomorrow we will head up to Hanalei and check out the shops up there. We will probably do lunch or dinner up there. We'll see.

I had a little visitor on the lanai this evening too.

Gas is about $5.79 a gallon in average. We haven't been by Costco yet.


----------



## lynne (May 18, 2022)

Our favorite restaurant in Hanalei is the Dolphin.  Known for their abundant variety of fresh fish.  Have a great time tomorrow!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

lynne said:


> Our favorite restaurant in Hanalei is the Dolphin.  Known for their abundant variety of fresh fish.  Have a great time tomorrow!



Yes, we have been to the Dolphin.  We will check out what is new and what survived the downturn.  Lots of changes on the island in the last couple years.


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2022)

I think our favorite lunch place in Hanalei is Kalypso. Always excellent Ono fish and chips, ice cold beer, and of course, ubiquitous free range chickens walking around the place. A great atmosphere.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2022)

slip said:


> Mahalo
> 
> Yes, she is having fun this trip. Every time I'm packing the scooter back up in the car, she says "I love my scooter".



Maybe you can get a little scooter trailer so you could have Kim tow you around. I see these scooters can tow.

Bill


----------



## LisaH (May 18, 2022)

That’s a red crested cardinal. Love birds!


----------



## LisaH (May 18, 2022)

Oops. Posted in the wrong thread


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

Duplicate post.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Maybe you can get a little scooter trailer so you could have Kim tow you around. I see these scooters can tow.
> 
> Bill
> 
> View attachment 55267



That's awesome. I'll have to show her that.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2022)

Rainy day all day today. Flood watch until Thursday 6am.

So we ended out going back to Coconut Marketplace today. One of the things we wanted to accomplish on this trip was to check out a few different mattresses.  Our bedding isn't too bad but with the newer beds and options avaliable we both decided it was time for something new.

We tried many when we were on Oahu but nothing jumped out at us. We also checked out a few places on Maui with the same results.  We found something here on Kauai that we both loved so we ordered it and it should be shipped this week. We probably won't get it for 2 weeks because of the barge only comes twice a week.

We ended out getting a Cariloha. It is adjustable at the head, back and legs. This was great for Kim since she has only been comfortable sleeping in the recliner for almost 2 years now. She quickly found a perfect setting with the unit in the store and actually fell asleep while the salesman was showing me how the whole thing will be shipped.

We currently have a queen but we went with the split King so we can both have our own adjustments.  We may have to lose one of our end tables but I am alright losing mine.

Since all out bedding is queen size, we got a couple sets of the bamboo sheets, a comforter and 2 king pillows. We have had the bamboo sheets before and we love them.

So it took us almost 2 years but it looks like we found something we both loved. Kim is excited to be able to be in a bed again. She comes to bed a few times a week but usually ends up back in her recliner by about 2am. Since her surgery, she also gets headaches when she lays flat for a long period. She has tried different pillow configurations with only moderate success. This will eliminate that.

We were there for a while but it was still raining when we got done. We went down the Market in the Coconut Marketplace.
Kim had to get a few things. That is a huge store and they have a large selection of takeout food, even prime rib. It's affiliated with ABC stores.

Kim wanted to go to L&L Hawaiian BBQ. It's in the strip of stores where the Post Office is in Kapaa. We ate there and it was pretty crowded, mostly locals. I had the BBQ Mixed Plate and Kim had the Wonton Udon.

We were going to take the scooter out and go into Kapaa town but it's still raining so we just stayed in the condo.

So all in all we got somethings done on a rainy day.

Below is a link to what we got and some pictures from lunch.









						Classic Bamboo Mattress
					

Sleep Comfier, Cooler, Cleaner™ with our premium quality Classic Bamboo Mattress. Shop now!




					www.cariloha.com


----------



## nerodog (May 19, 2022)

Enjoyed all the photos and comments
 . Best birthday wishes to you Kim!!!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2022)

nerodog said:


> Enjoyed all the photos and comments
> . Best birthday wishes to you Kim!!!



Big Mahalo.

This has been a very restful trip but it has been nice that my wife could get out and enjoy everything because of the mobility scooter. Not to mention she is getting around pretty well by herself.


----------



## Kildahl (May 19, 2022)

Thanks for sharing! What did you do for transportation on the island?


----------



## nerodog (May 19, 2022)

slip said:


> Big Mahalo.
> 
> This has been a very restful trip but it has been nice that my wife could get out and enjoy everything because of the mobility scooter. Not to mention she is getting around pretty well by herself.


Super news!!  It's always so encouraging  and rewarding  to increase one's mobility.  My mom broke her hip last year in the thick of Covid. She's able to use a walker for short distances  but does need a w/c  for longer . Great news!!!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2022)

Kildahl said:


> Thanks for sharing! What did you do for transportation on the island?



We had this trip planned for over a year. Car rental prices were and still are very high. Most were over $800 for a week. I used to use Costco because they always had the beast pricing. The last few years I used Hertz. Thankfully, the company I retired from has a company code that I can use for leisure travel. I got a midsize(Chevy Malibu) for $296 all in for the week. 

I got the same price for my Maui week last August using the same code.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2022)

nerodog said:


> Super news!!  It's always so encouraging  and rewarding  to increase one's mobility.  My mom broke her hip last year in the thick of Covid. She's able to use a walker for short distances  but does need a w/c  for longer . Great news!!!



Hopefully things will improve for your mom.

For my wife it has been a process but she is getting better all the time. We brought her cane with for this trip but she really hasn't used ituch at all.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2022)

Wow, just got another email for a listing at WaveCrest. Over $200,000 more than we paid.









						7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A306, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $339,000. 7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A306, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

We still haven't made it to Hanalei yet. We took her scooter into Kapaa town to shop a little. She wanted to get a large tin of Surfer Salve. She loves that stuff.

We stopped in a few stores. Some stores are gone and most have bin replaced with a new shop. It was busy in town.

After that Kim wanted to go to Poipu and drive around the shops there. On the way down She wanted to stop at the new Donut Shop in Kapaa. Island Craves. They ended out having burgers and Pizza also. So I grabbed a slice of pizza. It was good. The donuts are for tomorrow and they looked good too.

We made it to the shops of Poipu so she got to drive the scooter even more. We ended out having dinner at Savage Shrimp. It used to be a Food Truck. It was very good. She had the Savage Shrinp and I had the Garlic Shrimp.

We also stopped by Opakaa Falla and Wailua Falls on the way down to Poipu. It was raining a little on and off all day. nothing to bad.

No plans yet to tomorrow. We have to take her scooter back before 5pm. It's located down past the YMCA.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

More pictures from today. Wailua Falls, Poipu shopping and dinner. While in Poipu, we stopped at Living Foods.  Kim wanted a Sugar Loaf Pineapple so she can use the top to start a plant. So we picked one up.

Kim's favorite is Wailua Falls. We haven't been back there is probably 4 years. She is having a great time.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

Our Sugar Loaf Pineapple.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 20, 2022)

slip said:


> We still haven't made it to Hanalei yet. We took her scooter into Kapaa town to shop a little. She wanted to get a large tin of Surfer Salve. She loves that stuff.
> 
> We stopped in a few stores. Some stores are gone and most have bin replaced with a new shop. It was busy in town.
> 
> ...


That box of donuts would have never made it until tomorrow with my family!


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2022)

Wow. You’re having my kind of Kauai visit! So glad Kim is enjoying herself so much. She missed a lot before her surgery.

Dave


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Wow. You’re having my kind of Kauai visit! So glad Kim is enjoying herself so much. She missed a lot before her surgery.
> 
> Dave



Mahalo

Yes, we were talking about how different this trip has been. The last time she was here was February 2020 and she only got out of the condo a couple times. When she did go out she only left the car once or twice. We are definitely blessed with the way she is progressing.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

A short video of Wailua Falls from Thursday.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

Doing an early dinner/late lunch at Dukes.  We dropped off Kim's scooter and we will pack tonight. Shouldn't take long.

It's a little warmer today, 88 degrees and the sun is out. Feels good in the shade at Dukes.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2022)

Ohhh. Come on, you know we had Hula Pie.


----------



## linsj (May 21, 2022)

I'm trying not to be jealous.  Duke's is my favorite restaurant, although I never ate upstairs. The menu has probably changed since I was last there. Always ordered the fresh fish without asking what kind or how it's fixed, and it was always superb. I ate there three or four times in a two-week period.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

linsj said:


> I'm trying not to be jealous.  Duke's is my favorite restaurant, although I never ate upstairs. The menu has probably changed since I was last there. Always ordered the fresh fish without asking what kind or how it's fixed, and it was always superb. I ate there three or four times in a two-week period.



Yep, you pretty much can't go wrong with Dukes. It's aways a favorite.


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2022)

I just shared this thread with my husband - we are so enjoying your trip to Kauai through your posts!!! You guys are definitely living your best life!


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I just shared this thread with my husband - we are so enjoying your trip to Kauai through your posts!!! You guys are definitely living your best life!



Mahalo DeniseM

We really enjoyed this trip. Kim really enjoyed seeing the island like old times. Everything went better than planned. 

Now to get home.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

We are at the gate in Lihue and a half hour until we board. This plane is full going to Maui.

We said our goodbyes to our Wisconsin friends last night. They don't leave until 10:30pm. They go to Phoenix, then Dallas and then to Madison Wisconsin.  We never took that route but I'm glad we don't have those flights.

We have 2.5 hours between our Hawaiian flight to Maui and our Mokulele flight. I wanted to give plenty of time to get to the commuter terminal.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

One leg down. Now just the Mokulele flight to Molokai.  We’re all checked in and board in an hour. Then just the half hour ride home.

Maui Airport was packed again. I definitely recommend extra time if you are traveling through OGG.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

2 gates at this airport and Mokulele is using both if them.a flight for Lanai just left and had 3 passengers.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

We are Home!! While I walked to get the car, Kim called Molokai Pizza and ordered some Subs for dinner. We stopped on our way home and they were ready, perfect timing. 

We left the windows open a crack in the condo and that made a big difference.  It wasn't hot at all. I opened up the lanai door and the back window and it's perfect. My car said 88 degrees on the way home. It is warm in the sun. It's not near as humid as it was in Kapaa.

I'll post some pictures from the Mokulele flight home in a bit.

But for now, we're back to our same old view.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

Here's some pictures of our Mokulele flight from Maui to Molokai.  We were lucky and had light winds for both of our flights. They were both nice and smooth with just a little wind by both of the airports.

The first picture is of the plane we were on. We flew over Kalaupapa again and I got a nice shot of the airplane landing strip there. This was the first flight in a long time on Mokulele that was full going to Molokai. All 9 seats were full.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2022)

Here's the last few pictures from the flight.


----------



## slip (May 22, 2022)

slip said:


> Wow, just got another email for a listing at WaveCrest. Over $200,000 more than we paid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pending offer in 3 days, Wow.









						7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A306, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $339,000. 7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A306, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (May 24, 2022)

Kim worked on getting her Sugar Loaf Pineapple crown all trimmed up and ready to plant today.


----------



## LisaH (May 24, 2022)

Where did you get the sugarloaf pineapple?


----------



## slip (May 24, 2022)

LisaH said:


> Where did you get the sugarloaf pineapple?



We bought it at Living Foods at the shopping center in Poipu.  We have also bought them at Papayas in Kapaa. 

The one we  bought was a small one and cost $11.00. The first time we bought one it was about $20.  It was much larger though.

They definitely are sweeter and have less acid. Plus the core is soft and tastes good so there is less waste. But they are pricey.


----------



## LisaH (May 24, 2022)

slip said:


> We bought it at Living Foods at the shopping center in Poipu.  We have also bought them at Papayas in Kapaa.
> 
> The one we  bought was a small one and cost $11.00. The first time we bought one it was about $20.  It was much larger though.
> 
> They definitely are sweeter and have less acid. Plus the core is soft and tastes good so there is less waste. But they are pricey.


Thanks. We had them a few times on the big island but never saw them on Kauai. Good to know.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2022)

LisaH said:


> Thanks. We had them a few times on the big island but never saw them on Kauai. Good to know.



Yes, there is a farm there on Kauai and you can also take a tour and purchase them there. We haven't done that though.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, there is a farm there on Kauai and you can also take a tour and purchase them there. We haven't done that though.


Jeff, is there anything special that you have to do with the core before planting? Like applying rooting hormone, an antifungacide, horticultural sulphur, etc.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Jeff, is there anything special that you have to do with the core before planting? Like applying rooting hormone, an antifungacide, horticultural sulphur, etc.



You can use rooting hormone but she has never had to. As soon as it calluses over, it can be planted and usually by then roots are starting to form.y wife is seeing some now and will plant it in the next couple of days.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 25, 2022)

slip said:


> You can use rooting hormone but she has never had to. As soon as it calluses over, it can be planted and usually by then roots are starting to form.y wife is seeing some now and will plant it in the next couple of days.


So after you remove the soft "meat", you put it in a cool dry place for a few days to get the fibrous stem to calluse?  That's kind of like what is done for a cactus.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> So after you remove the soft "meat", you put it in a cool dry place for a few days to get the fibrous stem to calluse?  That's kind of like what is done for a cactus.



Yes, that exactly it. She did the same with some Plumeria she got from the workers here at the resort that were doing some trimming. 








Here is an article my wife sent me to share with you.






						How to grow your own Sugarloaf Pineapple
					

Every Kauai Sugarloaf Pineapple we sell on the island of Kauai comes with a top so that you can easily grow a new plant. When we ship Kauai Sugarloaf Pineapple that was ordered through the website we trip the leaves on the crown so that it will fit in the FedEx box. Even though the top is...




					kauaisugarloaf.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 25, 2022)

Thanks Jeff, that is very interesting.  I'm in an area where we could get a frost but only some years.  So, I might try growing it is a large pot (5 gallon bucket with holes) and bring in to my greenhouse if we're going to get frost.  But most years we don't get frost.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks Jeff, that is very interesting.  I'm in an area where we could get a frost but only some years.  So, I might try growing it is a large pot (5 gallon bucket with holes) and bring in to my greenhouse if we're going to get frost.  But most years we don't get frost.



Yes, we obviously don't have to worry about frost but we have them in a big pot since we are in our condo now.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2022)

Kim got her first bloom from a Plumeria she planted from a trimming here at WaveCrest.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2022)

Full bloom today.


----------

